# 4-Test VPX  Wow



## deadlift (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok.  I'll try anything once, BUT what the heck did VPX think when they created 4-TEST Oral.  This stuff tastes like absolute garbage and that is really being nice.  WARNING if you want muscle mass from PHs....try transdermals or PH pills, the liquid stuff by VPX .....at least 4-TEST that is...... tastes HORRIBLE.   


What is the deal with this stuff?......needles  would be much less painful than swallowing this crap.  Read into that if you like.


----------



## gopro (Aug 21, 2003)

Well that was a pathetic post! Do you work for a rival supplement company or something? Or, you simply "don't want it bad enough" to withstand a bad taste for 2 seconds!? C'mon, Liquid Clenbutrx tastes like crap too, but people buy it over and over....and over again because it WORKS!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

Wonder why it tastes so much worse than the 1-Test.


----------



## deadlift (Aug 21, 2003)

Dont get your gym shorts in a wad.  I dont work for any competitors.  I do however spend plenty of money as a consumer buying supplements and am a dedicated bodybuilder with proven results using many quality products.  Therefore when I posted this comment in the forum it was intended to INFORM others who might consider trying the VPX 4-TEST product.  I wish I had been informed before I dropped the cash on buying this garbage.  Even if I gain 15lbs of extra mass from taking this crap I will never use it again due to the god aweful taste.

And....it is pretty obvious from your many posts all over the internet bodybuilding world that you are a Major Promotor of VPX products.  More power to you.  For everyone else not affiliated with VPX, I simply say beware of the NASTY taste of this stuff.  There are alternatives by many many other companies and they are legal for now.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

Actually, he is more than a promoter, he is an employee, but from the sound of your post you probably know that.

Anyway, GP did seem a bit defensive, it wasn't like you were pushing any other specific product.


----------



## bigswole30 (Aug 21, 2003)

Taste is subjective. I could care less how something taste if it works. Try using ph's in capsule form. When they fail to give the desired results you will wish you had toughed it out.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

There is no difference in capsule or liquid. Both are oral and pass through the liver where they are broken down.


----------



## bigswole30 (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> There is no difference in capsule or liquid. Both are oral and pass through the liver where they are broken down.



I agree they both go through the liver, but the first pass is greatly improved with liposomes. I base this on the fact that 50mg of liposomal 1-test has given me much better results than 6oomg of 1-ad and 225mg of 1-test ethergels. Something has to be going on.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

Maybe true! But why can they not put it in an ethergel like Molecular??


----------



## deadlift (Aug 21, 2003)

Hate to have stirred a few of you fellows up.  My personal verdict is still out on the effectiveness of this product.  By the way I am and plan to continue to use the product I bought, but I will not use it again due to the taste AND lack of information available about the quality of the composition.  Tons of beefed up marketing fluff by the makers ....but who believes that stuff.


----------



## david (Aug 21, 2003)

Hmmnn... I've tried VPX's product along with competitors (IDS, BEAST etc.) and never did I take a product and say, "this stuff is supposed to taste great and not like crap."  Personally, with the 1 Test and it's results that I got in strength 85 lbs DB presses to 135 lbs DB presses for 10 reps seems to be incredible to me!

I don't care what something tastes like... what matters to me is, effectiveness.

I don't work for VPX but I have tried enough other stuff to realize what is crappy or not.  Promotion.... ??  whatever!

Here's a good promotion.  Speed Stack (ABB) blows away Therma Speed  (Worldwide) or any other drink energy wise.  As for the taste... I think Speed Stack is crappy but I keep buying it over anything else!


----------



## deadlift (Aug 22, 2003)

OK.  For all you ladies that have issues with my taste comment.  You may want to consider picking up some clomid or OXO6......cause you sound like your estrogen levels are up.  PMS maybe.......who knows.  


As for the 135lb dumbell prop to yourself.  Bud you better get to work.  I wouldnt be bragging about 135lb dumbell presses.  If thats all you can wimp up you need to try something that works.
We would laugh at your weak self in my gym.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

Deadlift, you don't think that is a little conceited? I think David was just trying to prove a point about the 1-test - not bragging.


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by deadlift *_
> OK.  For all you ladies that have issues with my taste comment.  You may want to consider picking up some clomid or OXO6......cause you sound like your estrogen levels are up.  PMS maybe.......who knows.
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected!   

EACH hand  (135 lbs DB's) 

Sorry for the misunderstanding there!

So, 270 lbs total... 10 reps... no yelling/screaming and controlled movements.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

I think deadlift's comment was uncalled for, though a tad funny.

David, while your first comment was not bragging your second was.

I'd not be that impressed with myself if all I could do was 135 pound DB presses, but that's just me.  Particularly if I was your size.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

I would happy with myself if I could do 135's at my size!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy with oneself, and overtly bragging even when antagonized are two different things.

Besides, its all about perspective.

As well, I think deadlift was just letting off some steam for feeling ganged up on just because he doesn't like the taste of a product.

Hell, if something tasted extremely bad to me, I'd not use it if I couldn't mask the flavor.

Oh, I am such a sissy boy.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

I can understand that. But in all honesty, I'm like David. And I think most bodybuilders are. I would take anything, regardless of taste if I knew without a doubt that it would produce results. Chug it, whatever. It will only taste bad for a minute or so.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

And you have every right to do so.  No need for an ad hominem attack on a consumer who chooses not to.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Actually, he is more than a promoter, he is an employee, but from the sound of your post you probably know that.
> 
> Anyway, GP did seem a bit defensive, it wasn't like you were pushing any other specific product.



Please TP...Leptigen is the worst tasting, worst smelling thing on the planet earth!! If someone posted something similar about this very effective product, you would feel the same way! Not out of being defensive, but out of the ridiculousness of someone not using an awesome, result producing product, because of two seconds of a bad taste in your mouth!


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by deadlift *_
> OK.  For all you ladies that have issues with my taste comment.  You may want to consider picking up some clomid or OXO6......cause you sound like your estrogen levels are up.  PMS maybe.......who knows.
> 
> 
> ...



Another stupid comment! Was David bragging about his 135 lb dumbell presses? No! He was speaking about improvement. Just like someone that weighed 160 at 10% bodyfat going to 180 at 8% bodyfat...hardley a monster, but awesome improvement.

And by the way...135 lb dumbell presses is more than 99.9% of the bodybuilding public could lift in that movement! What do you do? I suppose you use the 200 lbers like Ronnie Coleman, huh?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

I'd not use leptigen if I couldn't mask the taste in crystal light or some such drink.  I tell everyone not to drink it straight.  I have even joked in threads about how bad it is, not been defensive about it.

Besides the flavored version is quite good.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I'd not use leptigen if I couldn't mask the taste in crystal light or some such drink.  I tell everyone not to drink it straight.  I have even joked in threads about how bad it is, not been defensive about it.
> 
> Besides the flavored version is quite good.



The taste does not mask very well even in Crystal Light. But anyway, any bodybuilder (or person that chooses to call him or herself one) worth 2 cents would drink or eat anything that would give results no matter how it tastes. I would expect the same from you TP.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The taste does not mask very well even in Crystal Light. But anyway, any bodybuilder (or person that chooses to call him or herself one) worth 2 cents would drink or eat anything that would give results no matter how it tastes. I would expect the same from you TP.



I disagree completely.


----------



## PB&J (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by deadlift *_
> OK.  For all you ladies that have issues with my taste comment.  You may want to consider picking up some clomid or OXO6......cause you sound like your estrogen levels are up.  PMS maybe.......who knows.
> 
> 
> ...



Dude what is your problem, just cause someone crapped on you about a taste comment don't take it out on everyone. I Didn't see David crap on you. All he did was give his opinion like you. So what if you can lift a house and no one else can, I am sure there was a time when you couldn't either, that's why you started working out and try different supplements to help you reach your goals. I don't like writing bad things to people, but I think you are out of line, maybe gopro was too, but there's no need to get personal!


----------



## deadlift (Aug 22, 2003)

Twin Peaks.  Thanks for the support.  Yes I was being a bit of an ass with the dumbell comments, but my original thread about the taste instigated a lot of unneccary comments to me.  This forum unless I am mistaken is focused on sharing how you feel about products.  Some here however use it to their advantage to sell their stuff.  I dont like the VPX product.  For those who read this past all the negative blow.......I hope you think twice before dropping money on this stuff.

An while we are on the subject of VPX.   Why dont you "gopro" explain to all of us why you put your 1-TEST and 4-Test in a vile that looks just like a vile of illegal steroid TEST and attach to that vile a seringe that looks just like a PIN...."needle" then put it on the shelf where teenagers can buy it.  My opinion...you would be selling steroids if you could get away with it.

Lastly....as for all the comments about bodybuilders putting anything and everything in their body that will give them results.....SHAME on you.  Bodybuilding is about taking care of your body, putting in good things that will not damage your body, getting rest, eating right......yada yada yada    So putting anything in that your average blow from VPX or any company tells will work is crap.  You better do your research.  Bottom Line


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

Deadlift, say something bad about Avant Labs quick, before I start getting accused of outlandish conspiracy theories.


----------



## deadlift (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok Avantlabs  ...that stuff rocks 
Oops....that stuff is bad


All this Test in my system from VPXs 4-androstendiol has my raging .....so sorry to all the fellows who hate me.  I sure If i dig deep enough in the forums logs a few of you have said things others didnt like also.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

I only say things that everyone univerally likes. 

BTW, you do realize that 4-TEST is not a test product, but a 4-diol product?  I assume you do given your last post, but there was an ambiguity in your statement, and I do not know your knowledge on PHs.  And you never responded to my PM, btw.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I disagree completely.



Of course you do...I would expect nothing less from you.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Deadlift, say something bad about Avant Labs quick, before I start getting accused of outlandish conspiracy theories.



 Too late!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by deadlift *_
> 
> Lastly....as for all the comments about bodybuilders putting anything and everything in their body that will give them results.....SHAME on you.  Bodybuilding is about taking care of your body, putting in good things that will not damage your body, getting rest, eating right......yada yada yada    So putting anything in that your average blow from VPX or any company tells will work is crap.  You better do your research.  Bottom Line


DL, we are not saying we are willing to sacrifice our health. It is the bodybuilding competitive edge in us. Although many do. All I am saying is, if it taste bad, so what? I can stand a little bad taste if it will help me grow. Do you really know what that 4/ad is doing to you! I'm sure your cholesterol isn't happy!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Too late!



Did I miss something?

Open question:  why do some people find it so difficult to maturely discuss a difference of opinion?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> DL, we are not saying we are willing to sacrifice our health. It is the bodybuilding competitive edge in us. Although many do. All I am saying is, if it taste bad, so what? I can stand a little bad taste if it will help me grow. Do you really know what that 4/ad is doing to you! I'm sure your cholesterol isn't happy!



Good point.  I don't think anyone here said anything about bodybuilding at the cost of health, just the cost of taste, which is wholly different.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by deadlift *_
> Twin Peaks.  Thanks for the support.  Yes I was being a bit of an ass with the dumbell comments, but my original thread about the taste instigated a lot of unneccary comments to me.  This forum unless I am mistaken is focused on sharing how you feel about products.  Some here however use it to their advantage to sell their stuff.  I dont like the VPX product.  For those who read this past all the negative blow.......I hope you think twice before dropping money on this stuff.
> 
> RE-READ YOUR ORIGINAL POST BRO...YOU BASICALLY BASHED VPX BECAUSE YOU DO NOT LIKE THE TASTE OF THE PRODUCT. YOU MENTIONED NOTHING ABOUT EFFECTIVENESS. YES, IT WAS A PATHETIC POST IN THE WAY IT WAS WORDED, AND I WOULD SAY THAT WHETHER I WORKED FOR VPX OR NOT.
> ...


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The taste does not mask very well even in Crystal Light. But anyway, any bodybuilder (or person that chooses to call him or herself one) worth 2 cents would drink or eat anything that would give results no matter how it tastes. I would expect the same from you TP.



95% of feedback on the boards disagrees with this.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Par Deus *_
> 95% of feedback on the boards disagrees with this.



I will not argue that point...you have the feedback to prove it. I just personally (and one client that I have on it), think it tastes like dirt even with Crystal Light. But again, if it does what it is supposed to, the taste is not a factor for me.


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think deadlift's comment was uncalled for, though a tad funny.
> 
> David, while your first comment was not bragging your second was.
> ...



What other stats would you be looking for considering I came from 220 lbs, 2 years ago, surgery and a newbie powerlifter?

Sadly enough, I could barely do 450 lbs leg presses (10 reps)  and have gone up to 1100 + leg presses.  (6-8 reps)

Squats increase
Shoulder (militalry press increase)

Etc..

What do I have to brag about?  I never proclaimed myself as a bodybuilder or anything.  

I do know that all of the supplement companies that I've used that I can be judgemental of what worked for me as opposed what didn't work for me.  

As for the industry, I just happen to be lucky enough to always meet a lot of GREAT/NICE people (Athletes, Nutrition companies etc)  with superior personalities up to a given point until now.  

Why is there such a problem when VPX comes up?  If VPX is so bad, then why do the sell so well?


----------



## deadlift (Aug 22, 2003)

Gopro ....I hope you realize I have won already.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by deadlift *_
> Gopro ....I hope you realize I have won already.



No buddy, you lost the second you started this thread...sorry.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by deadlift *_
> Gopro ....I hope you realize I have won already.


won what? people's respect, i think not


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm pretty sure all who have read this thread have lost


----------



## ZECH (Aug 22, 2003)

Sad!


----------



## gopro (Aug 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Par Deus *_
> I'm pretty sure all who have read this thread have lost



No, not necessarily. There is something to be learned from even the BIGGEST of fools...


----------

